# Boot animations for Droid Charge?



## jlromero951

I've been searching the web and downloading different .zip files of different boot animations that I would like to play around with but I've been unsuccessful in making them work. My current animation is the Galaxy S one (which i cant remember how i got it) I'm on the Eclipse Rom with PBJ kernal 5.x cwm Droid Charge. Can anyone help me out with a link or actual help where i can download different bootanimation .zip files and how to successfully install them. I like flashing a lot, especially with the great devs coming up with something new every month its an addiction. So i see my boot animation a lot from flashing and rebooting a lot. I know that its not that important to mess with to other people and go through all that trouble, (im just saying that cause i've seen people in other forums reply negatively towards this topic since you dont see the bootanimation a lot unless you are dev or something) but i think its fun and makes my phone feel super cool. Its sort of the same feeling like when I had my Windows 98 a long time ago and I upgraded to XP. The computer started up after the installation process and the windows sounds popped up and saw the theme for the first time with a different welcome screen. Made me feel like my old compaq presario was better, stronger, faster!! lol.. I just want to know how to do it and different types of animations out there. Can anyone help??


----------



## kvswim

Some great ones here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1053250
You don't flash in CWM. 
You must extract the zip to get the actual bootanimation.zip. From there you rename it to sanim.zip and move it to /system/media.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## piizzadude

jlromero951 said:


> I've been searching the web and downloading different .zip files of different boot animations that I would like to play around with but I've been unsuccessful in making them work. My current animation is the Galaxy S one (which i cant remember how i got it) I'm on the Eclipse Rom with PBJ kernal 5.x cwm Droid Charge. Can anyone help me out with a link or actual help where i can download different bootanimation .zip files and how to successfully install them. I like flashing a lot, especially with the great devs coming up with something new every month its an addiction. So i see my boot animation a lot from flashing and rebooting a lot. I know that its not that important to mess with to other people and go through all that trouble, (im just saying that cause i've seen people in other forums reply negatively towards this topic since you dont see the bootanimation a lot unless you are dev or something) but i think its fun and makes my phone feel super cool. Its sort of the same feeling like when I had my Windows 98 a long time ago and I upgraded to XP. The computer started up after the installation process and the windows sounds popped up and saw the theme for the first time with a different welcome screen. Made me feel like my old compaq presario was better, stronger, faster!! lol.. I just want to know how to do it and different types of animations out there. Can anyone help??


Jaekar makes some great animations. My night is going to go between finding a boot I like, rooting and rom'ing a stratosphere and updating tweakstock for my charge if the theme gets updated today...


----------



## jlromero951

Attempted again and still can't make it work .. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I went through the path system/media/ and all I see is a bunch of files like samsungbootloop.qmg .. and a bunch of other stuff that all have. .qmg at the end of it .. am I putting the the renamed "sanim.zip" in the wrong place or am I doing it all wrong .. im lost .. im using root explorer btw

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bl00tdi

jlromero951 said:


> Attempted again and still can't make it work .. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I went through the path system/media/ and all I see is a bunch of files like samsungbootloop.qmg .. and a bunch of other stuff that all have. .qmg at the end of it .. am I putting the the renamed "sanim.zip" in the wrong place or am I doing it all wrong .. im lost .. im using root explorer btw
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Which files are you trying to rename to sanim.zip? And bootsamsung.qmg and bootsamsungloop.qmg are the files for the stock droid eye animation so you're in the right folder.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlromero951

I was just going off kvswim instructions from the earlier post. I downloaded the boot zip that I wanted .. extracted it .. got the bootanimation.zip and renamed to sanim.zip and moved it to that specific directory using root explorer and I still got nothing changed .. I reboot and still the same galaxy S boot that I had before...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Endless2232

Some bootabimations are packaged incorrectly for our phones. If you upload the bootanimation you want I will try to fix it for you.


----------



## bl00tdi

Can you verify which PBJ release you're on? 0115 didn't support custom boot animations but the newest 0130 does.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlromero951

Im on imnuts newest 0130 release..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlromero951

kvswim said:


> Some great ones here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1053250
> You don't flash in CWM.
> You must extract the zip to get the actual bootanimation.zip. From there you rename it to sanim.zip and move it to /system/media.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Im downloading the boot animations from the xda site given to me earlier. There's a lot of cool ones there but can't get them to work. I even gave cwrecovery a shot after this and the installation would just abort..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlromero951

I never had issues following instructions.. im a very fast learner and usually never require help but this got me stumped. I must be misunderstanding something somewhere .. hmm









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlromero951

Oh wow ... I finally figured it out .. some files from the links on the site were simply not good .. I tried another one and finally works.. im a pro at this now ... thanks so much for the help guys!!! 


Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Innocencio

help! went into my phone's System/Media folder, found the old samin.zip...won't let me rename it or delete it, i "have insufficient permissions"...of course i am rooted, superuser installed, etc...am i doing something wrong?

i'm on the TweakStock 1.4 with the experimental kernel.


----------



## kvswim

Which file manager are you using? Also, I don't think boot animations work on the experimental kernel. PBJ only AFAIK.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Innocencio

using Astro. i'm suprised though...i can access the root files (system/media)...and i somehow don't have permissions to move/delete files! thought that was what i was rooting for, those permissions! i googled a little, and found a recomendation to use Root Explorer or recommendations to do it through ABD in linux...is there no free and easy solution to mess with these files?


----------



## kvswim

Root explorer is easily one of the best. Try ES File manager. Astro has some problems with root modification (mostly because it never asks for root permissions to explore)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## bl00tdi

I will cosign kvswim's post. Root explorer is one of the single greatest apps ever made. Hands down.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlromero951

Why is it so hard to change the shutdown animation. I made my own and removed the old .png images that came with eclipse and added my own in the /system/media/video/shutdown/ .. up to 26 .png files long .. and wont go .. thought it would be that simple but doesn't work???

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## kvswim

Zip and put into sanim.zip. I'm not very familiar with the boot animation style in Eclipse.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

